# Every once in a while...favotite pics of your dog



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I get a great shot of a dog...




























--------------------------------
If you would....post some of your favorite pictures.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nubs:


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Favorite so far.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

franktank1 said:


> My Favorite so far.


That's Cute!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

DarkMoon said:


> Nubs:


Nubs looks like a mini DDB


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a hard landing good for a laugh.








Nice little male


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

first time i saw rudi @ 5 weeks

















my faves from the past year and a half lmao


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/megan___c/IMG_6203.jpg

that is a great one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/megan___c/IMG_6203.jpg
> 
> that is a great one!!!!!!!!!


thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This is Champ at about 10 months.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

6 months old and showing off her sit and stay skillz in a santa hat

























fav early pics (firstnight home) and one 4 month old photo


























forgive me on the santa hat pic but i am too tired and lazy to size it down


----------



## Xavi08 (Aug 5, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> my faves from the past year and a half lmao


love this photo total awsomeness!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Brutus and Loki working for the title of "Chew Toy Master"!








* Lo looks a bit demented...

My all time favorite picture of Loki, EVER (it's the freckles):


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Old pics of red


























After a long day of work


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

my two babies karma (the black and white one on the left) and captn crunch(brindle blacknose on the right) cptn is my new addition he is 3.5 months and he is 25%jeep/75%turtlebuster. my two year old girl loves him she treats him like her pup he loves to chew on her.


----------

